# DEACTIVATED 3 yrs driver after forum posts



## Hippiedriver (Jan 22, 2018)

Recently signed up on this forum made a couple posts and comments received deactivation notice today driving almost 3 years. 

Reason : against community guidelines; cancelling based on destination

Retaliation?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

No you can not cancel just because you do not want to go the direction the customer needs to go.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes, they are on to you!!!

Come on!!


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Now everyone knows, quick, go hide.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

After I joined this forum, I'm starting to notice hitting the crack pipe isn't fun anymore. I started to notice Uber agents following me during rides, and think lyft implanted a tracker chip under my skin.


----------



## Devildog (Jan 12, 2018)

Hippiedriver said:


> Recently signed up on this forum made a couple posts and comments received deactivation notice today driving almost 3 years.
> 
> Reason : against community guidelines; cancelling based on destination
> 
> Retaliation?


Are you insinuating that Uber knows who you are on this anonymous forum which isnt run by Uber? No Chance.

Let your mind not be troubled, when I receive those random questionnaires from Uber themselves inquiring on my experience so far, asking how I think they could improve, etc, I sometimes waste my time and respond if in the mood.

I LAY down my opinion without holding back and have lit them up for their asinine "auto-replies" when actually needing assistance getting help on a fare issue. So NO CHANCE you were deactivated for any reason but the fact they are all cracking down due on policies cause they dont need you or me.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Devildog said:


> Are you insinuating that Uber knows who you are on this anonymous forum which isnt run by Uber? No Chance.
> 
> Let your mind not be troubled, when I receive those random questionnaires from Uber themselves inquiring on my experience so far, asking how I think they could improve, etc, I sometimes waste my time and respond if in the mood.
> 
> I LAY down my opinion without holding back and have lit them up for their asinine "auto-replies" when actually needing assistance getting help on a fare issue. So NO CHANCE you were deactivated for any reason but the fact they are all cracking down due on policies cause they dont need you or me.


Unless You used the same email address to sign up on both, but that would require one of the mods to be an Uber employee .

Any correlation between posting on UP.net and driver deactivation is pure coincidence.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

What if...???????

Here go the conspiracy theories...

Think they'll ever...

Catch me throwing poo...?

Thinking not...

They would NOT look good...

Covered in poo...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Hippiedriver (Jan 22, 2018)

Mole said:


> No you can not cancel just because you do not want to go the direction the customer needs to go.


That's what the community "guidelines" state


steveK2016 said:


> Unless You used the same email address to sign up on both, but that would require one of the mods to be an Uber employee .
> 
> Any correlation between posting on UP.net and driver deactivation is pure coincidence.


It is an email associated with my account. I was too lazy to create a different email. My driving patterns haven't changed. I haven't done as many rides b/c been doing more deliveries Not sure if that is affected.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You were deactivated because you are an experienced driver.
Uber doesn't want experienced drivers.
We've learned how to maximize profits to us, and since this is a zero sum game (that is, every dollar I make is a dollar that Uber does NOT make). 
Uber wants newbies that blindly take those $4 rides that are 20 minutes away.

You did something small that attracted their attention, or a pax complained about nothing ... something made somebody take a look, and they saw you are an old timer and ... bam. Done. 

It will happen to everyone here eventually unless they quit first.
It has happened to many before you.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> You were deactivated because you are an experienced driver.
> Uber doesn't want experienced drivers.
> We've learned how to maximize profits to us, and since this is a zero sum game (that is, every dollar I make is a dollar that Uber does NOT make).
> Uber wants newbies that blindly take those $4 rides that are 20 minutes away.
> ...


I don't think experience is why. He violated a TOS in some way. A customer complained, and the complaint was a TOS violation,
that often does it.

One thing a driver should NEVER do is call the rider and ask where they are going, and cancel if you don't like the destination.

Apparently Uber contacts riders on cancellation _complaints_, and asks them if driver called. If they say yes, you're deactivated.

I"ve contacted riders for various reasons, but one thing I NEVER do is ask where the are going.

Uber won't knock you for rejecting trips, but cancellations, they scrutinize a bit more, but usually only if it goes too high, or if rider complains, they will call the rider to see if you cherry picked ( by contacting rider and asking for destination ).


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes, he may have done a minor violation. I have, and I have not been DA'd.
I have had pax complain about me, but I have not been DA'd.
Yet.

Some day, somebody will complain that I made a wrong turn, or had a political station Rush Limbaugh on the radio ... and someone at Uber will look at my account and see that I have been driving with them for four years, 6k rides and BOOM, all of a sudden I've violated a rule and fired.
Just co-incidence I guess.

They don't NEED a reason to DA us, but if they can create one it just protects them a little more.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I don't think experience is why. He violated a TOS in some way. A customer complained, and the complaint was a TOS violation,
> that often does it.
> 
> One thing a driver should NEVER do is call the rider and ask where they are going, and cancel if you don't like the destination.
> ...


Last i saw, the pax app actually asks at least two questions: did driver call and ask you to cancel or is driver driving away from you .This may not be in all markets, all apps but it does exist .

The first ia to combat cherry picking, the second is combat those that require higher acceptance rates for bonuses and guarantees but have no intention on picking pax up .


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Last i saw, the pax app actually asks at least two questions: did driver call and ask you to cancel or is driver driving away from you .This may not be in all markets, all apps but it does exist .
> 
> The first ia to combat cherry picking, the second is combat those that require higher acceptance rates for bonuses and guarantees but have no intention on picking pax up .


I seriously doubt this...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rakos said:


> I seriously doubt this...


Ive seen it in the app myself. It may have just been a test in select markets, it may have been removed since, but it did exist. I'm not alone and I've seen post by drivers with screenshots of it. It did exist, whether it still does is questionable.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

When Uber first got to work in the airport, they canceled a lot of contracts for people calling and asking the destination of the passenger. I always believe in taking your fare. One night I see a guy calling people he is not going to pick them up and to cancel. So i get them. I go, pick them up. They go down to their house by oakridge. When I get there the guy hands me a fifty dollar bill. As a thank you for picking them up. You don't know what is going on the other end


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Unless You used the same email address to sign up on both, but that would require one of the mods to be an Uber employee .
> 
> Any correlation between posting on UP.net and driver deactivation is pure coincidence.


Not the only possibility. Websites have different ways to make money, which can include selling email contacts lists.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> When Uber first got to work in the airport, they canceled a lot of contracts for people calling and asking the destination of the passenger. I always believe in taking your fare. One night I see a guy calling people he is not going to pick them up and to cancel. So i get them. I go, pick them up. They go down to their house by oakridge. When I get there the guy hands me a fifty dollar bill. As a thank you for picking them up. You don't know what is going on the other end


So you're saying that other drivers cancelling rides is a good thing for you, because pax tip you handsomely because you were willing to do the ride and they weren't. Shouldn't you be advising drivers to keep calling and cancelling in that case?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Dropking said:


> Not the only possibility. Websites have different ways to make money, which can include selling email contacts lists.


But that wouldn't match with specific usernames or user posts. So if theyre selling email address, theyd have to be selling them in association with a username. At which point, you might as well consider them Uber employees with the explicit purpose of allowing uber to know what poster is associated with what driver account.

Simply selling email address for marketing purposes would not allow uber the ability to link postings with driver accounts unleas you uae your full, legal name as your username .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There must be more to this one.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You should already be signed up with enough apps to not even care about deactivation. Go to Good delivery or Amazon Flex


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Hippiedriver said:


> Recently signed up on this forum made a couple posts and comments received deactivation notice today driving almost 3 years.
> 
> Reason : against community guidelines; cancelling based on destination
> 
> Retaliation?


Ok I'll bite...what was your rating, how many trips and how many prior complaints did you have? Also..a copy of the email or it didn't happen.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I'll admit it. I'll call a pax especially if it's a long pickup. If their only going a minimum fare trip I explain that I'm too far away to drive all the way to them for a 3 dollar trip. I tell them "we'll find you a closer driver and I'll cancel for you." I think asking them to cancel is playing with fire especially if it cost them a cancel fee. I know pax don't like being told no but at least I'm doing a small service by educating them about Uber economics.

I normally do this starting out at 4 am while looking for airport trips not a early morning drunken pax run for smokes. I limit myself to one cancel per app per day.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hippiedriver said:


> Recently signed up on this forum made a couple posts and comments received deactivation notice today driving almost 3 years.
> 
> Reason : against community guidelines; cancelling based on destination
> 
> Retaliation?


So Uber knows you by Hippiedriver?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Well... if your legal name is "Hippiedriver"....


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Hippiedriver said:


> Recently signed up on this forum made a couple posts and comments received deactivation notice today driving almost 3 years.
> 
> Reason : against community guidelines; cancelling based on destination
> 
> Retaliation?


Check out the miami forum on this website



Another Uber Driver said:


> There must be more to this one.


Yeah, MIA airports have gotten so bad with screening/cherry picking that they've started to boot drivers because of it. Been going on for like a year.
There's a super secret magic % of rider cancels & driver cancels that will trigger uber looking at ur account. If you are also being dumb & fleecing the pax for cancel fees whilst you screen,


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So you're saying that other drivers cancelling rides is a good thing for you, because pax tip you handsomely because you were willing to do the ride and they weren't. Shouldn't you be advising drivers to keep calling and cancelling in that case?


I'm saying don't cancel rides at the airport unless the passenger calls you immediately and is a complete idiot


----------



## Hippiedriver (Jan 22, 2018)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Ok I'll bite...what was your rating, how many trips and how many prior complaints did you have? Also..a copy of the email or it didn't happen.


FULL DISCLOSURE got nothing to hide: Rating was 4.76. Over 2000 trips. Previous complaint(s) with some being at airport; however, I stopped doing airport weeks ago.

My Cancellation Rate was always below 20%, but it was around 26-28% past week only because I had only done a handful of rides the last week or so because I was doing delivery mostly.

What are Community Guidelines? ARE these part of TOS? ARE drivers required to take every ride?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Hippiedriver said:


> Recently signed up on this forum made a couple posts and comments received deactivation notice today driving almost 3 years.
> 
> Reason : against community guidelines; cancelling based on destination
> 
> Retaliation?


No. I'm guessing they deactivated you because you were canceling based on the rider's destination. Just a guess, but...

Uber understands the decision they have made, after previous warnings were ignored, is upsetting. But it's final. Good luck in all your future endeavors.



jgiun1 said:


> After I joined this forum, I'm starting to notice hitting the crack pipe isn't fun anymore. I started to notice Uber agents following me during rides, and think lyft implanted a tracker chip under my skin.


Uber Agents you need to be careful with. They follow you for a while, and then you just sort of...go away...

Lyft does implant chips -- you're not crazy for thinking that. You're only crazy if you think Lyft's chips WORK!


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

I hear stop and shop is looking for baggers.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Did you forget to enable this addon before you posted?

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tinfoil/


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm starting to notice hitting the crack pipe isn't fun anymore.


Uber Crack hmmmmm.... :/


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Hippiedriver said:


> My Cancellation Rate was always below 20%, but it was around 26-28% past week only because I had only done a handful of rides the last week or so because I was doing delivery mostly.


Yup, ~28% driver cxl rate, add a few rider cxls; that's what flagged ur acct for review by an account manager. 15% or lower is the magic number for uber not to look into ur shennigans.

Doing uber eats isn't an excuse.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Hippiedriver said:


> Recently signed up on this forum made a couple posts and comments received deactivation notice today driving almost 3 years.
> 
> Reason : against community guidelines; cancelling based on destination
> 
> Retaliation?


Can you post Uber's email to you saying you are deactivated?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Hippiedriver said:


> Rating was 4.76. Over 2000 trips. Previous complaint(s) with some being at airport; however, I stopped doing airport weeks ago.
> 
> My Cancellation Rate was always below 20%, but it was around 26-28% past week only because I had only done a handful of rides the last week or so because I was doing delivery mostly.


Rating well within tolerances.

Trip count does not necessarily mean anything.

Even if you stopped dealing with the airport weeks back, odds are that those are part of your last five hundred. Your twenty-whatever-per-cent cancellation rate likely gave rise to the review. They can check your call records to customers. If you had too many cancellations after calling, they determined that to be cancelling due to destination or "cherry picking". That is de-activation for cause.



SaintCl89 said:


> I hear stop and shop is looking for baggers.


Do they have Stop and Shop in Florida? Do they have it in Jersey?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Rating well within tolerances.
> 
> Trip count does not necessarily mean anything.
> 
> ...


New Jersey, yes. Florida, no.

https://stopandshop.com/store-locator/#/store/new jersey

Guess no Stop and Shop bagging for him either.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Stop and shop had cameras and I’m sure they monitor upnet too. So I wouldn’t get too crazy while bagging.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm sure the NSA has probably notified anywhere he applies about his UP.net and porn activities.  Oops, I said NSA.. and now I'm on a watch list.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Last i saw, the pax app actually asks at least two questions: did driver call and ask you to cancel or is driver driving away from you .This may not be in all markets, all apps but it does exist .
> 
> The first ia to combat cherry picking, the second is combat those that require higher acceptance rates for bonuses and guarantees but have no intention on picking pax up .


That's why you drive a couple blocks toward them and park. Traffic. They call, you tell them there's an accident, you were a witness, and you have to wait for the police. But you'll be there as soon as you can , and sorry for the delay.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's why you drive a couple blocks toward them and park. Traffic. They call, you tell them there's an accident, you were a witness, and you have to wait for the police. But you'll be there as soon as you can , and sorry for the delay.


OMG this is the perfect story to use. thanks bro!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hippiedriver said:


> Recently signed up on this forum made a couple posts and comments received deactivation notice today driving almost 3 years.
> 
> Reason : against community guidelines; cancelling based on destination
> 
> Retaliation?


Retaliation for What, posting on UP?

You got deactivated for pissing off too many riders for the same reason, denying rides based on their destination.

It's no conspiracy, its very simple really.
It may seem small to you but you it's not small. Uber wants riders done seamlessly, they request, a driver accepts and comes to pick them up. The end. It is a big deal.

You obviously ignored multiple warnings and now you think it's some kind of retaliation for a silly internet forum post?

I've been posting for over 2 years. I don't try very hard to hide my identity. I've posted screen shots of trips, correspondence with support, my app, comments left by riders...

I've been pretty harsh at times in my criticism of Uber here. Im still active.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Retaliation for What, posting on UP?
> 
> You got deactivated for pissing off too many riders for the same reason, denying rides based on their destination.
> 
> ...


same here...I even posted my stuff asking to be deactivated because I was screwed over twice by large upfront fares. I always say, do me a freaking favor and end this, in most of my responses to anything they say in emails.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JimKE said:


> No. I'm guessing they deactivated you because you were canceling based on the rider's destination. Just a guess, but...


Lol.. Also my bet. I'm going to double down and make another bold move, it is going to be hot down here this summer. If I was really brave, I would bet the trifecta and say it will also be humid.

I'm always amused at threads like this, "Uber warned me multiple times, sent me this email saying I was deactivated for the reason i was warned about but I think it's because another reason they won't tell me about..."

Then then there is always the supporting follow up posts..


UberBastid said:


> You were deactivated because you are an experienced driver.


 yeah, you're too experienced, Uber doesn't want you.. What an Effing joke.

Be accountable for your actions. I don't fault anyone for doing what they need to do to make this work for themselves. Do what you need to do, but own your actions. And willing to accept the consequences for your actions. Don't do the crime if you can't do the time.

My son is sitting in his room right now doing a book report, missing the super bowl. He was warned. Get it done before kick off or no TV.

He Is mad, he is upset, but he knows exactly why it is happening.

I just asked him if he was surprised, he is not. He is 12 years old.


----------



## Hippiedriver (Jan 22, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> Retaliation for What, posting on UP?
> 
> You got deactivated for pissing off too many riders for the same reason, denying rides based on their destination.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your passionate response. I just stated facts whether there is any correlation or causation is anyone's guess.

As to your comments on this forum disparaging uber: perhaps based on your driving history they see you fit within their framework of their "fleet" of drivers cough cough "minions" i.e. trusted partners.

Interestingly enough I see uber is promoting connecting users with "higher rated" drivers to promote a safe experience in the wake of assaults, etc. Wouldn't fingerprinting ensure this haha they don't want to spend the extra money no care for user safety. Be safe my friends.

Also, is not this website forum created and managed by uber partners?

From my experience, I've seen uber drivers risk limb and life for a couple of bucks so the risks associated of selling user information is like a diabetic sweetening their morning tra with stevia.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Uber runs this forum, it’s a trap, all praise the mighty uber or face the wrath


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hippiedriver said:


> FULL DISCLOSURE got nothing to hide: Rating was 4.76. Over 2000 trips. Previous complaint(s) with some being at airport; however, I stopped doing airport weeks ago.
> 
> My Cancellation Rate was always below 20%, but it was around 26-28% past week only because I had only done a handful of rides the last week or so because I was doing delivery mostly.
> 
> What are Community Guidelines? ARE these part of TOS? ARE drivers required to take every ride?


You are required to take every ride after you accept them to the best of your ability. Its one thing if its 3:30am and you had DF on but got a ping 30 min in the opposite direction from home but it seems youve been doing it for a while. You've been warned previously.

Once you hit accept.on a ping, youve entered into contract with the pax and Uber.

Best of your ability, which is why it gives you at least 20-30% cancellation leeway. The % is negated if you are reported for cherry picking destinations.

Sometimes we get rides that aint profitable or in the wrong direction of where we want to go. Sometimes you just have to take this hits in order to remain in business.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I didn't take the time to read through all of your posts/comments here on UP, but your posting this screen shot was as good to Uber as posting your social security number. So yeah, the high Cancelation Rate, repeated complaints for _destination discrimination,_ and who knows whatever other strikes against you based on disparaging comments towards Uber on here = bye bye.


----------



## PringerXYZ (Oct 26, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's why you drive a couple blocks toward them and park. Traffic. They call, you tell them there's an accident, you were a witness, and you have to wait for the police. But you'll be there as soon as you can , and sorry for the delay.


Thats what I do already EXCEPT I dont drive towards them at all but rather the direction I'm already facing. 
This way I'm less likely to not get the same darn pax's request again. (this has happened multi times)

I gave a pax once a courtesy call, telling them traffic was abysmal and even though hes within a mile radius from me that I was getting a ETA of 20+ minutes to get to him and he said that he was gonna order another one hoping to get someone closer and IMMEDIATELY after he cancelled I got timed out and Lyft sent me a warning for customers cancelling shortly after me calling them >.>


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> I didn't take the time to read through all of your posts/comments here on UP, but your posting this screen shot was as good to Uber as posting your social security number. So yeah, the high Cancelation Rate, repeated complaints for _destination discrimination,_ and who knows whatever other strikes against you based on disparaging comments towards Uber on here = bye bye.
> 
> View attachment 202154


A higher cancellation rate than an acceptance rate.

I would discontinue this relationship too. You are supposed to be working, and those are not working numbers.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Hippiedriver said:


> Recently signed up on this forum made a couple posts and comments received deactivation notice today driving almost 3 years.
> 
> Reason : against community guidelines; cancelling based on destination
> 
> Retaliation?


Definitely. They discovered my postings as well. since then, they've required I wear a Uber GPS/bluetooth suppository plug for post monitoring, mood, and dietary observations


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Cancellations have skyrocketed since Uber decided not to tell us where the pick up is on the acceptance screen. Yeah, maybe you can tell what direction it is and the time to destination is still there, but there are areas and places I will never pick up in. When the address was clearly shown I could simply not accept. No harm, no foul. Like many of Uber policies they have to realize that their attempt to manipulate drivers has negative consequences for their pax.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Martin Kodiak said:


> A higher cancellation rate than an acceptance rate.
> 
> I would discontinue this relationship too. You are supposed to be working, and those are not working numbers.


Hope you are talking to OP, because those aren't my numbers...


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Hope you are talking to OP, because those aren't my numbers...


Yeah, it was response to the attachment you posted. Those numbers scream "fire me" I am not here to do this job but just wasting time


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

100% uber has been sued multiple times for stalking drivers. They literally have your phone tapped and can easily see your UP account info. Google it. They say they are unaffiliated with this forum but some of the replies on here are obvious uber employees, and not drivers.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Drizzle said:


> 100% uber has been sued multiple times for stalking drivers. They literally have your phone tapped and can easily see your UP account info. Google it. They say they are unaffiliated with this forum but some of the replies on here are obvious uber employees, and not drivers.


My theory is you are a employee from the Reynolds company trying to get people to buy more tin foil to drive stock prices up.

I'm on to you!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> My theory is you are a employee from the Reynolds company trying to get people to buy more tin foil to drive stock prices up.
> 
> I'm on to you!


Oh sweet! In that case Drizzle how much for enough tin foil to cover my entire house?!? The NSA has started reading my cat's brain now. They're using her to spy on me!  Taos and I have our foil hats for protection, but the cat won't keep it on!  No choice but to protect the whole house now...


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/24/uber-hell-lawsuit/

That's just the tip of the iceberg gents, of course, they are collecting as much info as they can, why, bc they can. Oh yeah and this one is going to blow your mind, Facebook sells your data to the highest bidder! Facebook is a data mining operation and you fools log in everyday and give them all your data so they can sell it to people trying to sell you stuff or foreign govts. Oh yeah and google also tracks your online activity. Yall act like this isnt 2018.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Drizzle said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/24/uber-hell-lawsuit/
> 
> That's just the tip of the iceberg gents, of course, they are collecting as much info as they can, why, bc they can.


Uber *IS* the NSA!  

That explains a few things...


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

That month I took off probably helped my cause.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> Uber *IS* the NSA!
> 
> That explains a few things...


It's your own fault you agreed to the terms of service.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Drizzle said:


> It's your own fault you agreed to the terms of service.


True... true..


----------



## Xobbit1 (Sep 1, 2017)

I used to work with a guy who used uber every day. One day he had a very bad driver who bluntly told him just get in the fkn car. I don't know what it was, but anyway he was the nicest person I've ever met. But he ended up contacting uber and lied to them that his driver contacted him, trying to cherry pick prior to ride. And that he was rude etc. I'm positive that driver got deactivated


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Drizzle said:


> It's your own fault you agreed to the terms of service.


Not true


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Devildog said:


> Are you insinuating that Uber knows who you are on this anonymous forum which isnt run by Uber? No Chance


It's rather trivial for a hacker to pull your IP and email from this website, given Uber's track record, they could be paying someone to ID people in these forums.

This is why you never:

Use the same IP.
Use your Uber email.

And btw, they are hunting cherry pickers in miami like there is no tomorrow, they want to make everyone a newbie so they can get away with their antics.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> After I joined this forum, I'm starting to notice hitting the crack pipe isn't fun anymore. I started to notice Uber agents following me during rides, and think lyft implanted a tracker chip under my skin.


No.
Only in your phone.

Come in for the free Lunch . . .


----------



## Xobbit1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> It's rather trivial for a hacker to pull your IP and email from this website, given Uber's track record, they could be paying someone to ID people in these forums.
> 
> This is why you never:
> 
> ...


I'm sure they are not going to connect ip' s to find people on this forum. You guys don't understand how you are valuable to them. Even if you been with them for years. You are still a brain and wheels. He would rather over saturate the market with drivers. So customers don't have to wait that long. Drivers will quit themselves once they realize how oversaturated the market is. They don't have to do anything to get rid of drivers. Drivers will go on their own and new drivers will come. But they would rather have drivers who follow the rules rather than those who break them. Because they can replace you easily and it doesn't hurt them


----------



## Isitworthit (Jan 18, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I don't think experience is why. He violated a TOS in some way. A customer complained, and the complaint was a TOS violation,
> that often does it.
> 
> One thing a driver should NEVER do is call the rider and ask where they are going, and cancel if you don't like the destination.
> ...


I live 40 miles from Denver DIA airport. I will immediately call ride requests for airport runs IF it's later in the day and I don't want to go far in the opposite direction of my home. If I'm diplomatic about why I am making this call, it's reasonable to expect that the pax will understand and have little/no problem with me cancelling with "do not charge rider", and politely ask them to request another driver who will be there within minutes. If they complain to Uber/Lyft, bummer for me; I suppose I risk deactivation, but seems like a violation of fair labor practice to be open to a 100+ mile trip in the opposite direction of where I live without any foreknowledge. If deactivations for this scenario happen frequently, it seems Uber/Lyft make themselves vulnerable to another class action lawsuit with merit. Just my reasoned opinion - thoughts?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Isitworthit said:


> I live 40 miles from Denver DIA airport. I will immediately call ride requests for airport runs IF it's later in the day and I don't want to go far in the opposite direction of my home. If I'm diplomatic about why I am making this call, it's reasonable to expect that the pax will understand and have little/no problem with me cancelling with "do not charge rider", and politely ask them to request another driver who will be there within minutes. If they complain to Uber/Lyft, bummer for me; I suppose I risk deactivation, but seems like a violation of fair labor practice to be open to a 100+ mile trip in the opposite direction of where I live without any foreknowledge. If deactivations for this scenario happen frequently, it seems Uber/Lyft make themselves vulnerable to another class action lawsuit with merit. Just my reasoned opinion - thoughts?


I imagine Uber would be far more critical of you for calling and asking a rider where the destination is, and cancelling because it's too short. There's a good reason to cancel a long trip, but what other reason than money could there be for a short trip? I should think you would be okay, and it is not likely a customer would be upset for your turning down a long trip.

On the other hand, if you are willing to take a long trip in your preferred direction, Uber may or may not see eye to eye with you if the long trip is not in your direction (but I just don't know). You'd better have your ducks in a row, should there be a dispute ( like you had an appointment, which would have been doable if the trip were in your direction, but not in the other direction, that sort of thing ).

You're probably okay, though.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Uber and Lyft are just the slaves building the pyramids.

If you seek truth you must climb the pyramid, 

...where you will the Taxi's... at the airport they have special lanes made just for them to pick up passengers, no prison camps miles away like us. Many of the PAX even claim not to know of the camps, and some do not even believe they exist.

The Taxi's are ones behind this. I'd be willing to bet my favorite pair of underwear on it.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Xobbit1 said:


> I'm sure they are not going to connect ip' s to find people on this forum. You guys don't understand how you are valuable to them. Even if you been with them for years. You are still a brain and wheels. He would rather over saturate the market with drivers. So customers don't have to wait that long. Drivers will quit themselves once they realize how oversaturated the market is. They don't have to do anything to get rid of drivers. Drivers will go on their own and new drivers will come. But they would rather have drivers who follow the rules rather than those who break them. Because they can replace you easily and it doesn't hurt them


Everyone is expendable during his/her time at Uber/Lyft, suckers are found in any corner, Uber's new tactic is to get rid of all the old drivers they can to stop them from corrupting the newbie suckers, even though newbies figure it out themselves eventually (mostly).

When a market is over saturated by a sucker type (in his case Miami is a fountain of immigrants), they have the luxury of kicking people left and right, they do because they can replenish their ranks fast.

What I recommend the newbs is make the most out of the time they stay in uber and try to abuse the system as much as you can to make as much money as you can, following their rules will earn you financial ruin.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Xobbit1 said:


> I used to work with a guy who used uber every day. One day he had a very bad driver who bluntly told him just get in the fkn car. I don't know what it was, but anyway he was the nicest person I've ever met. But he ended up contacting uber and lied to them that his driver contacted him, trying to cherry pick prior to ride. And that he was rude etc. I'm positive that driver got deactivated


Just so I understand, you're talking about the same person in your comment- the "nicest person you ever met " is the same guy that called and lied to Uber?

I don't think any driver should EVER speak to their passengers the way this Uber driver did, but I feel like there is part or A LOT of the story we're missing. Why would a driver speak to someone like that, and why on earth would anyone actually get in a car with a driver who said that to them?

I'm so confused.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

The thing I've taken away from this thread is the screenshot that was provided from UBER on the deactivation. It clearly stated that they sent messages in the past concerning cancellation based on destination! So UBER sends out warnings before giving you the death sentence! Why would you ignore them?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

You apparently discriminated based on destination one too many times and Uber gave you the "hippie hippie shake". No great conspiracy at work here. Sometimes it really is just that simple. One plus one is two, the sun sets in the west and the butler really did do it. Didn't Florida legalize medical marijuana last year? Get into that field and use those Cheech and Chong skills, ya dirty hippie! 

"I'm thumbprint on the window of a skyscraper. I'm a smudge of excrement on a tissue surging out to sea with a million tons of raw sewage." This should be the Uber driver creed. Faceless, disposable peons in the eyes of the company. Why else would they try so hard and so publicly to spotlight a few drivers recently? We, all of us, like to think we are more important in the grand scheme of things than we really are. It's human nature. Sometimes things are just coincidence.



Pawtism said:


> New Jersey, yes. Florida, no.
> 
> https://stopandshop.com/store-locator/#/store/new jersey
> 
> Guess no Stop and Shop bagging for him either.


He'd be much better off at Publix anyway. Great grocery store and very welcoming. They'd probably even allow his tin foil hat at work.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hippiedriver said:


> Recently signed up on this forum made a couple posts and comments received deactivation notice today driving almost 3 years.
> 
> Reason : against community guidelines; cancelling based on destination
> 
> Retaliation?


This begs the question: Why are we not able to ALWAYS have destination filter on? As independent contractors, we should be able to determine which direction we want to drive, otherwise, by these companies dictating where we go and when we don't want to head, makes us employees I would think.



Hippiedriver said:


> FULL DISCLOSURE got nothing to hide: Rating was 4.76. Over 2000 trips. Previous complaint(s) with some being at airport; however, I stopped doing airport weeks ago.
> 
> My Cancellation Rate was always below 20%, but it was around 26-28% past week only because I had only done a handful of rides the last week or so because I was doing delivery mostly.
> 
> What are Community Guidelines? ARE these part of TOS? ARE drivers required to take every ride?


By doing mostly deliveries, you decreased the percentage of rides that would make cancellations more insignificant in the scheme of things. I used to drive morning auto dealership rides for Lyft and found my ratings plummet, probably due to those companies NOT rating me, or they were thinking a 4 star is generous. Whatever. I stopped doing those rides and my rating went right back up. I suggest you argue with Uber about this and wear them down, they'll reinstate you maybe.



Drizzle said:


> 100% uber has been sued multiple times for stalking drivers. They literally have your phone tapped and can easily see your UP account info. Google it. They say they are unaffiliated with this forum but some of the replies on here are obvious uber employees, and not drivers.


I will give you that. One poster actually said "we are monitoring posts and we can easily tell who you are by the rides you describe" etc.



Xobbit1 said:


> I used to work with a guy who used uber every day. One day he had a very bad driver who bluntly told him just get in the fkn car. I don't know what it was, but anyway he was the nicest person I've ever met. But he ended up contacting uber and lied to them that his driver contacted him, trying to cherry pick prior to ride. And that he was rude etc. I'm positive that driver got deactivated


Uber could easily check to see whether or not the driver actually contacted him... I call BS



Isitworthit said:


> I live 40 miles from Denver DIA airport. I will immediately call ride requests for airport runs IF it's later in the day and I don't want to go far in the opposite direction of my home. If I'm diplomatic about why I am making this call, it's reasonable to expect that the pax will understand and have little/no problem with me cancelling with "do not charge rider", and politely ask them to request another driver who will be there within minutes. If they complain to Uber/Lyft, bummer for me; I suppose I risk deactivation, but seems like a violation of fair labor practice to be open to a 100+ mile trip in the opposite direction of where I live without any foreknowledge. If deactivations for this scenario happen frequently, it seems Uber/Lyft make themselves vulnerable to another class action lawsuit with merit. Just my reasoned opinion - thoughts?


I'm pretty sure Uber now displays whether or not the ride is over 25 miles or something along those lines. Gives you the chance to say "No Thanks" and I say that quite often for rides over x-miles away.


----------

